# Sticky  Forum rules



## lymorelynn

There are general rules posted in the terms and rules section at the bottom of the reply page but there are additional minor rules to be noted:
New members are not allowed to post any links until they have made 25 + posts
New members will not have access to Private Messaging (conversations) until they have made 25 + posts
No advertising unless in the classified sections
Advertising links are only allowed in a signature
No asking for financial aid - links to outside fundraising events for charities are allowed e.g on Facebook
No discussion of closed threads
No starting new threads on the same topic after a thread has been closed - in effect reopening the thread.
Discussion of reasons for banning a member is against the rules
It is against forum rules to open more than one account - if you forget your log in details and open a second account that way please get in touch with a mod as soon as possible so that your old and new accounts can be merged.
Any banned member seeking to rejoin will be removed unless approved by mods but please be aware, we are not infallible and these do sometimes slip through the net
No 'I am leaving' type of threads
The promotion of shock collars or aversive training methods is not allowed
No offering of any type of animal for sale or for stud purposes - this rule is clearly stated at the top of each animal forum
It is against forum rules to promote or add links to another pet forum site or to try to entice members to join another forum of this type. Exceptions are made for unusual pets
Offering left over medication to other members is against forum rules


----------

